# email stuck in outgoing folder outlook 2003



## raphif (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi All,
My operating sys is XP Home SP2.
I'm attempting to send from my Outlook 2003 an email with file attachment (1MB or more) but the ,mail remains in the outgoing folder. 
The recipient receives the message many times on a continuous basis (I sent it to another email I own) but on my side the mail remains in the folder listed above. In the send process the Outbox send/Receive progress detail dialogue box indicates that it's processing my request but not completed. Part of the time the following message appears "``Sending and Receiving` reported error (0x8004210B): `The operation timed out waiting for a response from the sending (SMTP) server. If you continue to receive this message, contact your server administrator or Internet service provider (ISP)"
I tried to fix the problem by:
1) exit anti-virus prog. (BitDefender)
2) remove and add my POP3 email account. Also performed the "test account settings" and it went well but the problem persists.
3) if it is a ppt file zipping it won't help. 
4) My ISP does not limit "outgoing" the size of attachments
5) the workaround I do is send file from my gmail account but this is only a workaround and I wouldn't want to proceed with this.
*Can someone assist me PLEASE?* 
Thanks,
Rafael


----------



## mf-tech (Jun 28, 2006)

If you can't delete it, you could create an additional blank .pst data file that outlook opens along with the current .pst data file. Copy all email history, subfolders, address book, etc. to the new blank .pst file and then remove the old one with the email stuck in the outbox.

Hope this helps fix your issue.


----------



## raphif (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks a lot.
How do I copy outlook items from current pst to blank one I create


----------



## mf-tech (Jun 28, 2006)

When outlook opens you should be able to see both personal folders (.pst data). If you expand both, it is just a matter of left click and hold the folder you want to move and dragging it to the inbox of the new blank .pst. It should place the folder under the new inbox in the folder tree. As for email already in the inbox, click on one and then ctrl+a to select all. Click once and hold down the left mouse button and drag the emails to the new inbox.

Addresses are a little more tricky. I have always exported the entire address book and then once I remove the troublesome .pst file (one with email stuck in outbox), I re-imported the addresses into the new .pst file.

Hope this solves your issue.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *raphif*

Copying from one .pst file to another is one option, my preference is to create a new .pst file as *mf-tech* suggested, and make the new .pst file the Default Delivery Location.
This way you can delete the message from the Outbox in the original .pst file and then return the original .pst file to be the Default Delivery Location.

Create a new .pst file:
File > New > Outlook Data File

Make the new .pst file the Default Delivery Location:
Tools > E-Mail Accounts > View or change existing e-mail accounts > Next
Click the drop down arrow at the bottom of the window for: 
*Deliver new e-mail to the following location:* and select the new Personal Folders (.pst file) (it helps if you give it a unique name other than Personal Folders) 

Close and restart Outlook 2003 for changes to take effect.
Delete the message in the Outbox for the original Personal Folders.

Change the Default Delivery Location back to the original Personal Folders (.pst file) using the steps above.
Close and restart Outlook 2003 for changes to take effect.

If your ISP does not limit your sendable message size, what is the mail server size?
Is it filled with copies of this message as well?


----------



## carolannolson (Jun 19, 2007)

I had this problem as well. I had a large zip file attached to an outgoing email that got stuck in my outbox. I finally went to send/receive settings and canceled all outgoing messages. I was then able to delete the large file. If this works for you, you can avoid having to redo your outlook setup.


----------



## bsorenson (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's the fix if when you send an email attachment from another application it gets stuck in the Outlook Outbox... Just Delete:
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\Common\MailSettings]
"StrictAccountOrder"=dword:00000001
Took us a long time to come up with it but great to have! It's fixed in Outlook 2007.
Bill
www.IVDesk.com 
Complete hosted IT solution where we run all your applications and provide 24x7 support! 
Work from any Internet connection anywhere.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Rather than altering your registry (and to suggest it without reminding people to do a backup of the registry is not wise, imho), try this first:
close Outlook
start
run
outlook /safe
<-------------(note the space between outlook and the /)------------->
highlight the message in question
delete the message
close Outlook
open Outlook again normally


----------

